# Bozemans on the Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm headed to Bozemans with buddy Joe well before daylight tomorrow. Reports have been coming in all week of improved bass fishing and near limits on bream and shellcracker.

It's been about 10 days since I was on the water so ready to get going again. 

Week before last I went out of Smoke House Lake twice and did fairly well on bream and shellcrackers. Much better than during May which was the pits. May was absolutely the pits after a top notch trip to Texas for the whole month of April. Incidentally, my buddies out there haven't slowed down with continued excellent fishing. 

Water is still extremely low on the Choctawhatchee but there is more water below the hwy 20 bridge. I'm sticking to the lower end for the time being or until I hear of better fishing further north. Actually it's good to be fishing that part of the river again as it's been decades since I have been to that area.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

choctawhatchee is dry as a bone up my way! :no: we need some rain BAD, but don't we all.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff 89 Jr: you got that right. Almost need a push pole in some areas up north. Even down below where it's better the bream are not fat. Need some water to push them back in the swamp to get something to eat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Plenty of water at Bozemans but that didn't put much in the boat today. 
Down right disappointing to say the least. Not sure what happened but the catch was way off what was expected. 
Only one other boat launched besides us. Thought that was strange but it could be just a Monday which could be a slow day after the weekend. 
Stopped by Smoke House about noon on the way home and six rigs were there. The ramp there is better than Bozemans.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We used to fish smokehouse when i was little, but i don't remember hardly anything about it. My dad has been wanting to go back there for awhile. Maybe we will get around to it but our other spots have been producing lately.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Week before last I did pretty good at Smoke House. Maybe we should have gone back there today. I hope to learn more about SmokeHouse with more trips.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey JB...haven't you found those fish yet?

Went to Bayou Corne this morning, solo, and caught a bunch of small bream and bass. Nothing of the size to drag home and make a mess cleaning. Got in a couple of rain storms and cleared out at noon. Got a good rain going on now...glad I didn't stay all day. :yes:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Gary, It's been hit and miss over here for me, mostly miss. But, week before last the bite was decent on big bream and shellcrackers. Hope to get out later in the week for another try. Hot and humid over here but not as bad as that Louisiana humidity. Good to hear from you.


----------

